# I cloudcig orcish



## supermoto (5/3/17)

I'm not sure which section to post this in. 
I have just ordered one of these attys as it intrigued me. Its a combination RDA and RDTA tank. It seems to have a spare tank so you can swap liquids on the go.
Has anyone got one and how are you getting on with it?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/3/17)

Dude this is my every day tank and has been for the last 10 months. The only gripe I had is the grub screws, the round pretty easy - swopped all mine out. But thats literally the only gripe I have. The swooshy airflow is unfounded - really love that, and the flavour is on point, think you'll dig it. 25mm rdta - F.ton of build space, and clouds for days.


----------



## supermoto (5/3/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Dude this is my every day tank and has been for the last 10 months. The only gripe I had is the grub screws, the round pretty easy - swopped all mine out. But thats literally the only gripe I have. The swooshy airflow is unfounded - really love that, and the flavour is on point, think you'll dig it. 25mm rdta - F.ton of build space, and clouds for days.


Thanks @Chukin'Vape . flavor is what I'm after. I'm not a cloud junkie.


----------

